# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  ATRON, modular self-reconfigurable robot, Modular Robotics Labs, University of Southern Denmark, Denmark

## Airicist

modular.tek.sdu.dk/index.php?page=robots

youtube.com/mrlusd/videos

Playlist "The ATRON Self-Reconfigurable Robot"

----------


## Airicist

Three ATRON meta-modules self-reconfigures

Uploaded on Jul 22, 2008




> The ATRON self-recongurable robot consists of simple interconnected modules which can self-reconfigure. Motion constraints of the individual modules are reduced by using meta-modules composed of three modules. 
> 
> In this video three meta-modules move on the same surface of modules. They do not communicate so they collide with one another, but the control system is able to tolerate this so that they can co-exist. The second part of the video shows in simulation how this meta-module based control approach can be scaled up to hundreds or more modules.

----------


## Airicist

Towing car

Uploaded on Jan 6, 2008




> This shows a car made from ATRON modules pulling a heavy box.

----------

